# Gluing "Paper" wine labels



## redneckwinedude (Mar 9, 2015)

Someone suggested printing wine bottle labels on regular inkjet paper, spraying with an acrylic (and drying), cutting out, and gluing to the bottles. What would be a good glue to use? Something water soluble? Ideas? 

Sounds like an economic way to do it if the label can be removed easily.


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 9, 2015)

I have not done it on wine bottles but I did on beer bottles and using milk worked fine. I had a plate and I would dip the label in the plate and stick it on the bottle. I have not cleaned them but I think a soaking in oxyclean will take care of them well.


----------



## bkisel (Mar 9, 2015)

After trying several other glues this is what I settled on... Elmers Glue Stick X_TREME. Comes off easily enough with some soaking.







I also use regular ink jet paper and spray with acrylic.

A *steel *rule, a snap-blade craft knife and a plastic/nylon type cutting board "borrowed" from my wife's vast collection of cutting boards makes quick work of cutting out the labels.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 9, 2015)

I use a spray adhesive(loctite brand I think) that I get at wal-mart. Always make my own labels and spray adhesive them on.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 9, 2015)

I design the labels and take them to Staples for printing.(much cheaper than home printing) You can cut them there,on their trimmer. acrylic spray them, front side only.

For glue, milk with a squirt of white Elmers, applied with a 2" foam brush.


----------



## bkisel (Mar 10, 2015)

I can see how there would be a savings by going outside the home to do the printing if you're doing volume printing but I don't think there'd be a savings for me...

I've never needed more than 6 labels at one time as I just label bottles from the batch that I intend to gift. I'll often personalize my labels to/for a specific person so I might have 2-3 different label designs in that 6 label printout. Many times I'm just printing a label or two or three - maybe the same design maybe not.


----------



## TikiWine (Feb 9, 2019)

Does anyone have a picture of how these come out?


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 9, 2019)

Onlinelabels.com has very good prices for blank templates. A design software comes with each purchase but Avery works just as well. I bought 100 sheets of the labels on the link. They were $18.00 for the matt and $36.00 for the glossy. So 4.5 cents for mat or 9 for glossy. I think that is pretty reasonable for a self stick label. I bought the glossy. 

https://www.onlinelabels.com/Templates/OL1887-Template.htm?MatCode=WS


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 9, 2019)

TikiWine said:


> Does anyone have a picture of how these come out?


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 9, 2019)

parchment paper works the best


----------

